# 05' Simplicicty Prestige or New John Deere X360?



## kg2k (Dec 20, 2009)

*05' Simplicity Prestige or New John Deere X360?*

I am considering purchasing a used 05' Simplicity Prestige from a local dealer. They are asking $4400. It has 150 hours on it but the dealer stated they would give me the full 2 year warranty. Does this sound like a decent deal? I am a little torn. I could get a new John Deere X360 for probably around $400 more. 

A couple concerns are the Simplicity blows out a pretty good cloud of blue smoke upon starting it. I was told that was normal for the Kohler Command engine but I am not sure. It seems like there might be some truth to that but it could also be a potential problem. 

I will be buying a blower attachment for whichever I decide to go with.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If I were looking at this deal I would probably keep looking. that seems like a lot of money for a used tractor that is already blowing smoke. Especially when you are talking about paying full price for a snow blower from the same dealer. When you are counting on this tractor year round I would be concerned about the engine and whatever else has been neglected and may die soon.


----------



## charlieparrish (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a Prestige new in 2004 and it has blown smoke since I changed the oil for the first time. I know several others with Kohler command engines that also blow smoke.

I don't like it but have been told by three small engine repair people that it isn't a problem and not to worry about it.

So far I haven't had any problems.
Charlie


----------

